# 1998 231 MF 3-way Hydraulic Selector / Control Lever



## JDubyaM

Good Evening,
I just bought a 1998 231 Massey with the MF Front-End Loader and it has the 3-way selector valve to switch between raising 3-point hitch and front loader. I am not really sure how this operates. I move the selector valve arm straight up and I can then raise the 3-point hitch. But from there I have problems switching back and operating front end loader. I move selector to the back and move leavers up and down and it still won't operate. Then I tried to move the selector valve lever to the front and still won't operate the Front-End Loader. Not sure where the constant pressure is on this tractor control lever. This one came from Europe. Can someone walk me through the procedure?
Thanks very much!
JDubyaM


----------



## Fedup

Earlier Massey's had limited external hydraulic capability, making them less than ideal loader tractors. They were supplied in more than one configuration, some had auxiliary pumps and outlets, others had only the three point lift pump. If yours has an aftermarket diverter valve(just guessing from the description) it probably has on ly the lift pump. If so, the diverter channels pump output either to the three point lift or to one of the ports on the valve as selected by the lever. In order for the pump to produce flow the two three point levers on the quadrant need to be properly positioned. The draft lever should be up, and the position control lever needs to be in constant pumping. Not all tractors of any particular model are identical, so the constant pumping markings on the quadrant may not always appear. If both levers are in the up position, the diverter valve is selected for the external port, and the clutch pedal is at least half way up, the loader hydraulics should function. 
Again, depending on how your particular tractor is configured, the hydraulic and transmission options installed, this information PROBABLY applies, but I make no promises.


----------



## JDubyaM

Thanks Fedup! 
Yes, it is an aftermarket Selector valve. I was under the assumption that the Draft lever only operated the 3-point and the inside control lever operated the front loader when the After Market Selector control was in the correct position. This Aftermarket Selector has 3 positions; Forward, Center (Straight Up), Backwards. I do know that when I put it "Center or Straight up, I can raise the 3-point hitch with the Draft(marker yellow) outside lever. The inside lever does not have "constant pressure" listed. I will try the procedure that you layed out. 

This is the exact valve that I have:

UM73001 Selector/Isolator Valve Three-position spool, forward position allows one-way (push) for single acting cylinder.
Center position allows operation of the 3-point arms, & the rear position will feed power to a 4-way control valve for two-way (push-pull) operation of double acting cylinder. Has 2 hydraulic hoses coming out of it.

Best Regards, JDubyaM


----------



## Fedup

With this tractor your diverter allows you to select either three point or externals, not both. the levers on the quadrant need to be up in order for the pump to supply oil flow. The diverter simply controls where it goes.


----------



## JDubyaM

Thanks Fedup! I will give it a try.
Best Regards, JDubyaM


----------



## kenneth Izah

Hi , I read your post , I am having the same problem with my MF 231 loader and 3 pt, I cannot operate loader loader when using the 3 pt,
Please help me out.


----------

